# [How-to] Fix Instabile Netzwerkverbindung Win7 - 570SLI



## Tentakeltyp (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vor einigen Wochen Win7 auf meinem Computer installiert und hatte ein gravierendes Problem: 
In regelmäßigen Abständen (ca. 30 Minuten) verlor mein Computer die Verbindung zum Internet. 

Das Zurücksetzen bzw. Deaktivieren und Reaktivieren der Verbindung konnte das Problem zwar jedes Mal beheben, allerdings nur temporär.

Nach langer Recherche im Internet bin ich auf folgenden Thread gestoßen Klick der das Thema behandelt und dessen Lösungsansatz ich hier für alle zugänglich machen möchte.

Offensichtlich gibt es ein Kompatibilitätsproblem zwischen:

Windows 7 x64
dem 570 SLI Chipsatz von Nvidia
sowie den aktuellen Treibern (15.51)
und dem eingebauten Stromsparmodus des Netzwerkadapters


Um das Problem zu beheben geht wie folgt vor:

Öffnet den Geräte-Manager (Rechtsklick auf den Arbeitsplatz => Verwalten => Auf der linken Seite)

Öffnet die Eigenschaften des Netzwerkcontrollers (Rechtsklick auf NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller => Eigenschaften)

Wählt die Registerkarte Erweitert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verändert die Eigenschaften wie folgt:

Device sleep on disconnect: Enabled
Flow Control: Disabled
Interrupt Moderation: Enabled
IP Checksum Offload: RX & TX Enabled
Jumbo Packet: 1514 bytes
Large Send Offload V1 (IPv4): Enabled
Large Send Offload V2 (IPv4): Enabled
Large Send Offload V2 (IPv6): Enabled
Low Power Idle Mode: Disabled
Low Power State Link Speed: Disabled
Network Address: Not Present
Priority & VLAN: Priority Enabled
Receive Side Scaling: Disabled
Speed/Duplex settings: Auto Negotiation
TCP Checksum Offload IPv4: RX & TX Enabled
TCP Checksum Offload IPv6: RX & TX Enabled
UDP Checksum Offload IPv4: RX & TX Enabled
UDP Checksum Offload IPv6: RX & TX Enabled
VLAN id: 1
Wake on Magic Packet: Disabled
Wake on pattern match: Disabled
WakeOnLAN From PowerOff: Disabled


Ich habe die Einstellungen jetzt gut 2 Monate lang ausgiebig getestet und konnte keinerlei Beeinträchtigung mehr feststellen und hoffe jemandem viel vergebliche Mühen zu ersparen.

Dank an duke2106 aus shakyforums und

Gruß


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2010)

Danke, werde in der nächsten Zeit auch von Windows XP Pro SP3 auf Windows 7 64 Bit wechseln und habe ein Mainbaord mit nForce 750i Chipsatz (NVIDIA GBit LAN). Hoffe zwar, das ich die Probleme mit dem neueren Chipsatz nicht habe, aber wenn doch, bin ich jetzt gerüstet.


----------

